# When do blocks become available?



## Pvaldes69 (Mar 29, 2017)

Keep checking app, and keep seeing same mesaage of nothing available in my area.

Along with no other options or menu buttons at my disposal.

Thanks for anyone taking the time to answer this for me.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You will need to provide your location, no warehouse is the same


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

And it seems to change all the time at my location. Used to be on the hour now it's random times.


----------

